# What is the best way to get eyeshadow with sparkle/glitter in it..



## JadeAudrey (Dec 12, 2012)

*Hi everyone! What is the best way to get MAC eyeshadow's (or other eyeshadow's) with sparkle/glitter in it to show up on the eyelid? Everytime I do it never seems to show up and I'm a glitter/sparkle addict! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thanks for the answers!*


*-Jade; Aspiring Makeup Artist
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## taina007 (Dec 12, 2012)

I like to use LA Splash's eyeshadow base to make my glittery shadows pop, it works and it's cheap!


----------



## JadeAudrey (Dec 12, 2012)

*Thank you, m'am!*​ *That's sold at Ulta right? I have heard of it before.*​ *Thanks for the reply! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​ *-Jade; Aspiring Makeup Artist*​


----------



## martiangurll (Dec 13, 2012)

JadeAudrey said:


> *Hi everyone! What is the best way to get MAC eyeshadow's (or other eyeshadow's) with sparkle/glitter in it to show up on the eyelid? Everytime I do it never seems to show up and I'm a glitter/sparkle addict!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Hi sweetie,

  	Try Fyrinnae pixie epoxy.  Prevents fall out and makes the glitters and piggies how up.  Also, if you pat on some piggies instead of brushing them on, they are more vibrant.  Too Faced also makes a product called glitter glue that works well.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Dec 13, 2012)

I swore by LA Splash too until I got pixie epoxy. Nothing grabs and retains the sparkle density like it.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Dec 13, 2012)

I swore by LA Splash too until I got pixie epoxy. Nothing grabs and retains the shimmer density.


----------



## JadeAudrey (Dec 14, 2012)

*I have heard of Pixie Epoxy too and I've heard great things about it.*​ *Where can I purchase it? Thanks. *


----------



## taina007 (Dec 14, 2012)

JadeAudrey said:


> *Thank you, m'am!*​ *That's sold at Ulta right? I have heard of it before.*​ *Thanks for the reply!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I bought mines at ulta but i order online cause i don't have a store near by and they don't have it online anymore, i don't know why, but you can check the stores.. BUT you may want to try the pixie epoxy too cause i've only heard good things about that one too..


----------



## martiangurll (Dec 14, 2012)

Fyrrinae has a web site and if you like loose piggies they are great for cheap samples


----------



## JadeAudrey (Dec 15, 2012)

*Well, thank you ladies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## fabulousmoolah (Dec 17, 2012)

On the cheaper end, Hard Candy (wal-mart version) has a glitter glue that's the consistency of water, not thick or sticky,  that works really well for glitters and fine sparkles. It's also great for applying shadows/pigments wet.


----------



## JadeAudrey (Dec 21, 2012)

*Oh yeah!*​ *I completely forgot that I own that.*​ *I never really thought about using it with pigments.*​ *Thank you!*​


----------

